# Incomplete EGD-If an EGD was



## mmloyd (Nov 5, 2015)

If an EGD was not completed to the duodenum because of solid food in the stomach, how do I code? Do I use modifier -53?  The reason I need to indicate incomplete it the procedure was repeated 2 weeks later! Thank you, Michelle Loyd, CPC


----------



## christy.brown@kdmc.net (Nov 5, 2015)

you would use a 52 if repeat procedure is not going to be performed and if repeat is going to be performed you use a -53.


----------

